# Hello from Alaska



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi and welcome.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

WelcomE!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome welcome!! oooooh i love blue roans! can't wait to see pics


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

youve got to show us pics of your horse. she sounds gorgeous 

welcome to the forum


----------



## giddyupgo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome! Bue roans are gorgeous


----------



## MizThree (Feb 25, 2008)

I posted a pic of Blue in the pics forum  & Thanks for the welcomes!!


----------

